# Chasing shadows



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone had a pup go through a phase of being very interested in shadows? Pawing at them, chasing them....even when fun alternatives were available? How did it turn out?

This isn't about Gracie...I am just checking in for a friend whose 9mo has started this behavior in the past week. She posed the question over on Vizsla Talk and got some alarming responses. Having seen the pup today, though, I didn't find her behavior all that alarming (just curious).

Just wondering if this is ever a normal phase for some puppies. Thanks for any responses!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

This type of behavior should be stopped asap. Some owners shine pointers or flash lights and find it amusing to watch the dog chase it. The issue will just contine and the dog will start to focus on anything that moves! Some dogs will drive themselves crazy and become fixated on any moving light or object. They can become very anxious, forever searching for these moving lights. Not good. Best to redirect the dog and focus him on a toy or a treat, not on light.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

FWIW, the behavior is not owner-induced in this case. No laser pointers or fun with lights. Just a pup paying a lot of attention to shadows when playing out in the sunshine. New behavior this week....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good to hear that there are no laser pointers involved...

Nevertheless, like Linescreamer said, I would try to redirect the pup whenever this behavior appears. It's probably impossible to say exactly why the behavior started, but I do know that dogs can develop mental illnesses, just like human beings. An ounce of prevention, as they say...


----------



## alomb1971 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a 3.5 year old male that chases shiny objects to no end. It started when he was about a year old. He started pointing at the reflections off the Christmas tree ornaments. Fast forward and we have a dog that gets fixated on anything that gives a reflection. He will wA]ait for my wife to use a make-up mirror and obsess of the reflection. He will actually move the mirror to see the reflection move. It's interesting. We tried everything but it's very difficult to over come. I ended up doing field work with him and he's remarkable. He only notices a shadow when a bird flies overhead and then he looks up for the bird. I believe it's just a very strong hunting drive and/or he's just bored.. It all goes away when you let him off leash in the woods and then he turns into a field dog. All and all we have two Vizslas know. Our 3.5 year old who's a bit neurotic, but it adds to his goofy personality and a 11 month old who doesn't chase shadows.


----------



## hipEchik (Apr 13, 2012)

My 8 month old barks at shadows. Aggressively barks. Not shadows created by me. When the sun goes down it starts. But then, nothing has been fun since I got him. He also barks at random things. I mean, more random than shadows. He loves ice cubes but put them in a bowl and he goes crazy. He occasionally barks at the couch. The one that he loves. Le Sighing in SoCal.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm new to the board but I'm the friend Victoria posted about. Thank you all for your responses. Just to let you know Luna is now 2 weeks shy of her first birthday and the shadow chasing subsides a few weeks after it started. We didn't make a big deal out of it but we redirected her when it happened and eventually it went away. 

Some people told me scary things, saying it was most likely seizures or the signs of severe OCD etc. I was petrified but it turned out not to be anything serious at all. Her hunting trainer said it was because she has a strong prey drive and he saw it as a good thing.


----------

